# A hurricane Harvey miracle



## atlashunter (Aug 28, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/28/virgin-mary-statue-survives-electrical-fire-during-hurricane-harvey.html


This story is incredible. We all know stone is the first thing to burn up in a fire. Yet this statue of Mary survived an electrical fire during hurricane Harvey. Good to know Jesus has his protecting hand over those things that really matter like graven images made of stone.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 28, 2017)

Going ninety I ain't scary.........


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 11, 2017)

For consideration by those interested.

*The Hawthorne Grill Doctrine of Miracles
*
Can be found approximately 20 minutes from the end of the movie Pulp Fiction;
starting when the setting changes from Monster Joe’s to the final restaurant setting,
and continuing approximately 5 min. to the start of the hold up.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 11, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/2...-electrical-fire-during-hurricane-harvey.html
> 
> 
> This story is incredible. We all know stone is the first thing to burn up in a fire. Yet this statue of Mary survived an electrical fire during hurricane Harvey. Good to know Jesus has his protecting hand over those things that really matter like graven images made of stone.


Did not see any mention of miracle. I did see praises that no one was injured there and that they have faith. 

Also watched a good movie last night, The Case for Christ.


----------

